

The Fastest Stars in the Universe May Approach Light Speed - jonastern
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/superfast-stars-black-holes/

======
valarauca1
Has anyone looked at the relativistic effects of time that would take place
with planets orbiting a star moving at such speeds? For example if the vector
of the stars movement lied along the same plane as the planet's orbit, the
definition of a second would change with the seasons. Even if the time of day.

If you look thought a telescope to observe a pulsar you'd see massive spectral
and frequency shifts depending on the season! It would be interesting to know
if these factors lead aliens to developing relativistic theories faster then
humans.

I'm just a science fiction nerd at heart, so this is instantly where my mind
jumps too.

